# Best laptop below 40k



## thegrinreaper (Feb 16, 2013)

My friend needs to buy a laptop.. Please recommend.

Note: under no circumstance is the price to exceed 40k

Priorities( in order importance)
1)AutoCAD, 3d modelling
2) gaming
3) ASS

Years to be used:
3-4 years ( future proofing essential)

Only brands to be considered:
Lenovo,hp,dell, Samsung.

Preferred laptop:
Hp g6 2312 ax


----------



## sumit_anand (Feb 16, 2013)

From the Brands mentioned by you, I would say Go for Dell or lenovo...I don't think that samsung laptops are that good to go for...Keep Dell in priority..Check out this link 
Digit Top 10 Best Laptops in India | 2012 Notebook Features | Thinkdigit Top 10 Laptops


----------



## n3rd (Feb 16, 2013)

You won't get 'future proof' laptop <40K really. Especially gaming laptops. And future proof itself is a flawed notion.
HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
Seems to be your best choice.

*www.flipkart.com/asus-k53sm-sx010d...hr6jtgb?pid=COMD7VPKTSFNFZWM&affid=thrivinfor
If you don't mind Asus. Processor is marginally better and GPU is equally good if not better. Although AMD in general is supposed to handle games well too. Can't go wrong either way.



sumit_anand said:


> *I don't think that samsung laptops are that good to go for...*


Plenty of Samsung owners here might disagree with you there. Do people just say things for the sake of it?

Anyhow, don't see the point of your post at all - how is that being helpful to the OP?


----------



## sumit_anand (Feb 16, 2013)

n3rd said:


> You won't get 'future proof' laptop <40K really. Especially gaming laptops. And future proof itself is a flawed notion.
> HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> Seems to be your best choice.
> 
> ...



Let the OP only decide that whether my post is useful or not..I posted my personal view on samsung laptops as I had a bad experience with them and that can be the case with anyone here.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 16, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> Let the OP only decide that whether my post is useful or not..I posted my personal view on samsung laptops as I had a bad experience with them and that can be the case with anyone here.


No, that useful part was about you saying 'go for dell or lenovo' without specifying and almost all the lappys from the link you posted are 40K+, while OP clearly said that it should be <40K.

Which model was your Samsung laptop? What issue did you face - ASS?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 16, 2013)

Go for hp pavilion g6 2313ax


----------



## thegrinreaper (Feb 17, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> From the Brands mentioned by you, I would say Go for Dell or lenovo...I don't think that samsung laptops are that good to go for...Keep Dell in priority..Check out this link
> Digit Top 10 Best Laptops in India | 2012 Notebook Features | Thinkdigit Top 10 Laptops



Before making such statements please have some basis.(samsung service is nothing to worry about although dell ASS is better) I own a samsung laptop myself and it doesn't have any problem as of now.If it is baseless prejudice please save that for yourself.(Although Dell/Lenovo were the priority , none of them offer even a comparable config in the price range)

The HP-2313AX variant (2312 AX - with same specs but 4gb ram and with WIN 8) for 39k seems to be the best choice.

Although ASUS k53 looks like a good choice, it's lack of ASS for the Marginally extra performance ( which is again questionable) doesn't seem to be good trade-off.

Thank you for for the feedback .


----------

